# New Goat-Parents



## DasGoat (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Everyone!
My girlfriend and I just got two pygmy goats two weeks ago that about 3 months old and we are in love with them!! Being new to owning goats we have more than a few question (that's why we joined TGS). One of our questions is how much should we be feeding them? We read that we can give them 1/4 cup of grain twice a day so we have been doing that and giving them a bucket full of hay as well and they never seem to finish all of it. They also looove when we give them some maple leaves! Any advice if we should being giving more or less or is that about right?


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hello! welcome!!

few questions - do you have does, wethers, or bucks? do they have browse during the day?


----------



## DasGoat (Jun 16, 2013)

We have a doe and a wether, well he has been banded and we are waiting for them to fall off and yes they do browse during the day


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't have pygmys, but that sounds like they have enough food, esp since they're not finishing their hay. someone who have pygmys may chime in about that, but if they have good body condition and don't look like they're losing weight, then they should be fine.

also, make sure you have baking soda and loose minerals out at all times for them. are they up to date with worming and cocci prevention?

btw - we at TGS love picures, so don't be afraid to post pictures of your new babies!


----------



## Huff_farm (Jun 9, 2013)

Make sure the maple leaves arnt red maple, they are poiseness


----------



## DasGoat (Jun 16, 2013)

Well they are definitely not losing weight! lol. I just hope I'm not over feeding them. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they are so cute!!!

here's a body conditioning chart that may help you. you want to aim for a 3.
http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/__data/assets/image/0008/38276/COP-Goats-Appendix1.gif


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I have Nigerians and you are not over feeding them!! haha. 
They look like they get enough but you still have a little room that you could spoil them!! 

To me they look a little more like nigerian dwarfs because of their pretty coloring. but they could be a cross. 
They're adorable!!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice looking goats!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Cute cute babies. You need to keep in mind rule #1:

1) No matter how little hay you feed, your goats will waste exactly half.


----------



## DasGoat (Jun 16, 2013)

Question! So done elephant ear plants started popping up in my pen, are the poisonous to goats?!! I started pulling them up just to make sure


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

DasGoat said:


> Question! So done elephant ear plants started popping up in my pen, are the poisonous to goats?!! I started pulling them up just to make sure
> 
> View attachment 32080


Wow, a question I can actually answer!
Yes, they are poisonous.
Here is a link to a list of poisonous plants I found today as a matter of fact. I'm new to owning goats and did a search, worried about all the plants on our new property. Hope it helps!
http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That looks like Dock? My goats eat that all the time. The nitrates in them are neutralized by the rumen liquor.
Better safe then sorry though until you're sure.


----------

